# lsmod - no modules!

## wickaman

Anyone know what would cause total module failure? If I do an lsmod I get no modules listed and I have a lot of stuff set as modules (using kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r4).

Also, make modules modules_install doesnt work and neither does update-modules. Both bug out with errors.

So.. is it all screwed?  During boot I get a "failed to calculate module dependencies" error too.

----------

## huw

what was the last thing you did before you rebooted with this kernel? Looks like something wrong in the kernel configuration like modules support turned off, or the whole thing not compiled properly - did you miss out "make dep" or something?

----------

## wickaman

Its a fresh system, but yes module support is built in and I did a make dep.

----------

## huw

ok, those were the first things I could think of that might cause that problem... 

cd to /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r4. If there are any modules there try "insmod [one of your modules]" and see what happens - ie errors/dmesg output.

----------

## jay

did you add the modules to the modules.autoload file?

----------

## Jeevz

 *wickaman wrote:*   

> Also, make modules modules_install doesnt work and neither does update-modules. Both bug out with errors.

 

Do you get these errors right after compiling the kernel? If so, what are the error messages?

----------

## jay

I had a similiar problem, when I wrote changes directly to the /etc/modules.conf file. In this case, delete this file and add the changes to /etc/modules.d/aliases. The modules-update during boot will then automatically create a fresh file.

----------

